# Your favourite car shampoo?



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm in the market for a shampoo but have no idea what to go with.

As I've said before, It's illegal for me to wash my car at home here in Germany, so I have to use the nearest public jetwash instead. Inspired by something I read in another thread, I'll be using this as a pre-diluted spray rather than in a bucket or as part of a pressure wash.

I'm after something that's suitable for that sort of use, that's effective at breaking down winter dirt without alot of agitation and - crucially - isn't going to strip the wax.

In an ideal world I'd just roll up to the jet wash, perhaps pre-rinse the car, spritz a bit of this magical stuff around, rinse it off, give it a quick dab with a drying towel and be off.

Meanwhile, back on planet Earth, I'd like to hear what your personal favourite shampoos are and what you've used before.

Yes, I've seen the DW "best product" threads by the way - I'm interested in seeing what people have compared their favourite products to 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

autosmart duet is good (they do a new version but its the old one i have). not sure what its like as a pre-wash though..


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

SpecB2SpecBM


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Would you be able to use Optimum No Rinse at home?
If so, you could go and blast off the worst at the jet wash and then follow up with ONR at home. Or even just take it there.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238706&highlight=favourite+product

Check this for favourite products, please add to it too.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I used the new improved *Autosmart Duet *and I really like it, gives a great finish. (contains carnuba wax)
*Autofinesse Lather *ia also a great shampoo (straight shampoo)
*Chemical Guys Glossworkz *is very good also ( contains gloss enhancers)

All very good car shampoos IMO :thumb:


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

AG Bodywork Shampoo, love it!


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Wow. That's alot of variation - no killer product out there then 

Thanks for all the replies to date. JJ, somehow I'd managed to completely miss that thread - thanks for the link.



> Would you be able to use Optimum No Rinse at home?
> If so, you could go and blast off the worst at the jet wash and then follow up with ONR at home. Or even just take it there.


Even a bucket is out of the question, so it would have to be an entirely waterless wash.

When I first brought the car over to Germany in February this year, I started out doing that actually - entirely waterless washes (except for the dilution ratio!) with ONR.

I was initially pretty happy with the results, and posted something about it at the time. But each wash took an absolute eternity, and after a few weeks I noticed that I was getting scratches. Others seem to do ok with it so I'm sure it's technique, but it just doesn't suit me.

The final killer for me was that I found ONR contains polymers, and I figured there's no point having decent wax if I'm then going to cover it in something else, so the ONR is now relegated to spot-cleaning of bird crap and other "emergencies".

So between about April and now I've been doing jetwashes without any product at all for the paintwork One of the programs on the wash adds some mystery soapy substance to the water but I've no idea what it is and it's pretty ineffective anyway, with no lubricity at all and no apparent cleaning power.

My new plan is to use a good quality shampoo the way I used to use ONR - diluted in a pressurised spray bottle - between clear water rinses from the jetwash.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I like Sonax gloss shampoo, Megs Goldclass and NXT and now Gtechniq Gwash but I have also just got Wolf's Nano shampoo and need to try that out


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Autosmart have just introduced a new product called Ultra Mousse for the foam lance , it's ment to be the dogs danglies mate.
Dwells for up to 20 minitues and foams up really well ,(like shaving foam)

*OR*

Autosmart Actimousse XLS this is an excellent cleaner and foams really well too.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Valet Pro - Poseidon Wash

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi.../valet-pro-poseidon-wash-1000ml/prod_734.html


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

I love these threads. You'll get quite a few recommendations here - all of which will be really good.

For what it's worth, my current favourite is Auto Finesse Lather.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

to answer your question of 'is there a killer product out there', imo there is no best of any product. for example, alot of people rate born to be mild shampoo but having used it, it offers no more over AD duet imo, which cost me a tenner for 5 litres so will last much longer as well


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Dodo BTBM. :argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

> Autosmart have just introduced a new product called Ultra Mousse for the foam lance , it's ment to be the dogs danglies mate.


Yeah, I saw James' review on that. It looks great, but probably not so great coming out of a weed killer spray bottle which is how I'll be using it


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I think what you're looking for, and correct me if I'm wrong, is a highly concentrated product (eg, good dilution ratio) which cleans well without affecting the wax on the car. 

That being so, I'd look to either Auto Finesse Lather or Wolf's Chemicals White Satin. I've not tried White Satin through a foam lance yet but Lather does work well. 

Meguiar's Hyper Wash is also a definite possibility - it won't strip waxes either.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Two main ones for me now

Megs Hyper Wash - very good dilution, very versatile, can be used as a snow foam and lasts ages (as long as you dont split the bottle like i've done before :wall: ) 

Wolf's Chemicals Nano Bathe - now i've Body Wrapped the car this is a must, preserves the Nano Bridge so the Nano Monkeys can sit right. I didnt realise when I got BW it needed a specific shampoo - but as soon as I used it it bought back all the BW shine and hydrophobic properties.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

loving megs wash and wax, beads the car well and smells mint, although its gloopy

if youre looking for something a little more running, look at the more 'runny' shampoos, ive recently made a spray wash formula for when im at shows consisting of shampoo, spray paint cleaner and some deironised water, its not perfect, but it does the job


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Dodo BTBM for me too, although I've used the VP Concentrate before and found that to be really good...

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Valet_PRO_Concentrated_Car_Shampoo_1Litre_1.html


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

I think out of the 25 odd shampoo's I have tried, Poorboys suds probably tops it as one of the best.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

herbiedacious said:


> SpecB2SpecBM


Having a jab it me?:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Lusso ord Auto bathe is really nice,using it more and more now.


----------



## robster84 (May 10, 2011)

im currently using Wolfs white satin and enjoying the scent and lubrication of it


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Turtlewax big orange and autoglym shampoo


----------



## DMS (May 4, 2011)

Meguiars Ultimate wash & wax and the gold class car shampoo.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

liking z7 currently.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Fave at mo - CG Citrus wash + gloss :thumb:

Closely followed by Dodo BTBM

:detailer:


----------



## Ricwin (Apr 8, 2011)

Halfords Value Shampoo.
Does nothing it says on the tin.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Megs #62 shampoo/conditioner , better than shampoo plus IMO or 
Finish Kare #1016

both very nice shampoo's
:wave:


----------



## BeeZy (Aug 28, 2011)

Dodo Juice B2BM for me but I have heard good words for supernatural too, so i suppose it will be my next one.


----------



## sarm (Nov 16, 2008)

CG GlossWorkz well impressed


----------



## Lean6 (Dec 5, 2010)

For me it's AG BSC.

Not the most rewarding to use as it produces very few suds. However, the cleaning properties are good and it makes the water nice and slick. Requires very little pressure to remove dirt.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I used to be an avid AG BSC fan. However, I now have two regular "go to's".

One is 3D Wash & Wax, very slick solution, plenty of suds and smells nice.

The other shampoo is one I reviewed not so long ago, ValetPRO's 'Wash & Protect', simply an amazing product.


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmm.... Pity about the ONR, as at the moment it's one of my favorites, and sounded perfect for your application. I knew that Germanic legislation was strict concerning chemical runoff and water conservation, but I didn't know that they were THAT rigid! 1-2 gallons (Most of which sticks on the car, and is easily soaked up by a couple decent drying towels.), and a fully biodegradable soy-based product is more than the German constabulary is willing to allow, huh? In terms of eco-friendlines, I dare say that it's a better solution long term than those jet-wash places, no matter HOW good their water treatment and recycling is. Your concerns about 'Coating the car in polymers' with ONR is unfounded (Though I can understand your concern based upon how the marketing reads.), as these have been proven to have no real effect on wax performance, though the lack of normal detergents in the formula does help to extend wax life. 

Optimum has a product called Opti-Clean, which is formulated as a true waterless wash, since ONR was never originally formulated to do this job. I have used it to great effect, and not noticed any marring directly induced from this process provided you use plenty of nice plush towels, and don't expect it to protect your paint from large solid particles (These require large quantities of water to be safely floated off the surface.). Like any waterless wash system, it requires more frequent use to prevent TOO much dirt building up, but once you get the knack of it I didn't find the process to be any more time consuming than QD'ing. I still prefer doing ONR washes, however, as the dilution is much more economical (1-oz. per 2-gallons vs. 3:1 with Opt-Clean.), and the safe duration between washes is longer (Weekly vs. every few days.). 

In terms of 2BM, full water washes, I tend to prefer the Dodo-Juice line. Born to be Mild is an excellent shampoo, with very economical dilutions, and the rest of the range follows suit. Sour Power should be a nice product if you like the wash & wax sort of thing, as it contains carnauba. One thing that the Dodo-Juice line balences nicely, is cleaning power, lubricity, and wax friendliness; not many of the shampoos on the market can compete in this regard. 

Hopefully this was helpful to you...

Steampunk


----------



## bidondus (May 21, 2010)

For me, the Chemical Guys Glossworkz!
I still used earlier.
Very economical, smells fabulous, cleans and lubricates very well and leaves a bright fall!


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

I've tried a heap of shampoos and have not found anything to surpass the performance of Meguiars Gold Class or NXT. In fact, I'm often disapoointed by the crudeness of the boutique shampoos. Even Optimum Shampoo was pretty crude after 12 months of storage.


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

Been using AS Duet (new version now) and very impressed with the cleaning power and finish it leaves. Somebody commented whether I had polished a car in question, I said no, Just washed it. High praise indeed for the new duet!!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Megs NXT for me as I like the smell, feel and bubbles.
sometimes I use other products like AG BSC but always go back tot he trusted Megs NXT


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

1. Born to Be Mild
2. BOB Shampoo
3. SN Shampoo
4. Poor Boys Super Slick Suds

I have tried a multitude of shampoo's and cant see past Born to be Mild by Dodo Juice.


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

for me DJ BTBM or Gwash both very nice shampoo's both smell nice (BTBM watermelon) (Gwash Cherry) lubricates and clean well.

I think some of the more expensive shampoo's come into there own when using a combo of product from that company.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> to answer your question of 'is there a killer product out there', imo there is no best of any product. for example, alot of people rate born to be mild shampoo but having used it, it offers no more over AD duet imo, which cost me a tenner for 5 litres so will last much longer as well


 If Duet is 1:50 dilution, it's neither cheaper or lasts longer. BTBM is 1:800, don't forget.


----------



## erich (Jun 15, 2011)

Meg's Shampoo Plus.


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Wolfs Nano Bathe for nano treated motors. Generally AS Duet for maintenance washes, the new formula leaves a fantastic finish, and cleans really well.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

Chemical Guys Citrus Wash+Gloss
Dodo Juice Wax Safe Wash


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Um............ were do we start as I have a few that I use and love, I use these at different stages on mine, family and friends cars from a car with no LSP to a car (mine which is looked after)

Chemical guys Maxi suds 2 (On a new wash no LSP)
Dodo juice supernatural (On my car weekly wash)
Chemical guys wash and gloss (On friends and family cars)
Dodo juice Born to be mild (On my car every other day wash)
Chemical guys Extreme Body Wash N Wax (On friends and family cars)


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Wolfs Nano Bathe :thumb:


----------



## JonBlack (Nov 2, 2010)

Raceglaze Aquabathe for me. 

But have been tempted by others such as the Swissvax one.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

My top 5:

Dodo BTBM
Wolfgang auto bathe
Chemical guys citrus wash&gloss
Meguiars gold class shampoo
Poorboys slick&suds


----------



## rapidTS (Feb 24, 2010)

Bel said:


> In an ideal world I'd just roll up to the jet wash, perhaps pre-rinse the car, spritz a bit of this magical stuff around, rinse it off, give it a quick dab with a drying towel and be off.


my bro use ONR in a 2 liters pump sprayer

2 € at the karcher jet wash 
spray ONR à 6 % 
wait a moment 
dry with 4 sonus MF , the white one.

after 6 months of a weekly wash on a new 308 pug in schwartz metallic : 
no swirl but his car is never very very dirty.

HTH


----------



## bikeit (Oct 24, 2010)

I normally used Megs Gold Class shampoo, but i wanted to try something different when it ran out, so i tried Autoglym shampoo, i used it per bottle instructions and i find it does not foam as much as the megs, so how much Autoglym shampoo do you guys use when washing your car?


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

bikeit said:


> I normally used Megs Gold Class shampoo, but i wanted to try something different when it ran out, so i tried Autoglym shampoo, i used it per bottle instructions and i find it does not foam as much as the megs, so how much Autoglym shampoo do you guys use when washing your car?


I use 20ml per 10 litres. Its not meant to foam up. Certainly not as much as Gold Class.

I tried a dozen shampoos after starting with Gold Class, and guess what? I am now back onto Gold Class because it is a great product.

The only thing I will say though, I do use Chem Guys Citrus Wash and Gloss when I need a bit more cleaning power before a full detail. I also use some gentle shampoos for dust removal like Swissvax Car Bath and Zymol Auto Bathe.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

ill be trying gold class next after ive used up megs wash and (carnauba) wax, which is the best shampoo ive currently ever bought, im just going to go through the megs shampoo range, lol


----------



## Nick_Zee (Oct 29, 2011)

Gold Class is a pure shampoo and works well with both Meguiars and non-Meguiars waxes. Meguiars UWW is a more focussed product geared toward complimenting the other products in the Meguiars Ultimate line. The polymers it leaves behind will have a small impact on the look and water behaviour of non-Meguiars waxes. Like all wash & wax products with good cleaning power, UWW is great for washing family cars that are unlikely to ever see a proper detail.


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

good point, ive never benefited more from a shampoo than UWW, even DJ SN was good, but not what i was after, mentioning family cars, ill be using UWW on my brothers ppl carrier later

in my range, i have...

megs ultimate wash and wax (for the golf)
megs nxt gen shampoo (for the corsa)
autoglym bodywork shampoo conditioner (for the punto)
simoniz protection sheild shampoo
halfords advanced shampoo
carplan triplewax shampoo

bottom 3 i use to mix


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Huge range of chemical guy's are high concentrate and the citrus wash and gloss is currently my #1 after trying a huge selection, a good one is extream gloss wash which applied the way your going to use will be at your advantage,Exactly what i used as a pre wash before using the jet wash when my pw wasn't working.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

AG bodywork shampoo and conditioner. 

Works great and is available from Halfords - sorted. :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

what do you guys think about turtlewax big orange, they are going cheap...


----------



## gingerjust (Nov 18, 2010)

:thumb: Zymol for me Smells good enough to drink!!and always nice and slick. tried others but keep going back to this.

:wave:


----------



## simon burns (Nov 1, 2011)

Megs goldclass and nxt gen fella,love them! :thumb:


----------



## Big Bri (Nov 20, 2010)

Valet Pro - Poseidon Wash
Use weekly and leaves car with a nice finish.Great value also.I use it inbetween waxes and it realy does leave a waxed look.Maintains the finish,doesnt strip your goodwork waxing.Works well with all the waxes i have used.

Blackfire is also a great product that iam a fan of.


BRIAN...


----------



## Tazz (Aug 23, 2010)

simon burns said:


> Megs gold class and nxt gen fella, love them! :thumb:


have you tried a half half mixture of these 2?


----------



## Minus8 (Aug 1, 2011)

Gotta be G-wash for me at the minute, absolutely loving it- with Megs Nxt in close second :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Werkstat shampoo is my fav,its really a great shampoo,cant beat that one.
Lusso also a have to try shampoo,so slickkkk.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

That's an overwhelming response guys - thanks very much.

As an opener, I've ordered some Born to Be Mild, Citrus Wash & Gloss and NXT Shampoo, chosen mainly because they're easy for me to source from a single supplier here in Germany.

As I said, it's an unusual one for me because there will be pretty much zero foam with my mode of use (pre-diluted low-pressure SPRAY, no hose pipe or bucket) so it'll be interesting to see whether any of these fit the bill for me.

If not, I'll try some of the others recommended here.

Thanks again 

:wave:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I've just got some wolfs, yet to try it. I've been using dodo supernatural up in till now amongst others lol


----------



## viperfire (Apr 10, 2007)

robster84 said:


> im currently using Wolfs white satin and enjoying the scent and lubrication of it


me too

used megs gold class, ag bodywork shampoo and conditioner, dodo btbm and sn shampoos, megs hyper wash..............all pretty much of a muchness i find. now i go for ones with the best dilution ratios..


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I used Victoria Wax super soap today after it sitting on my shelf for a while. I forgot how nice this stuff is to use!


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Well, after a small screw-up by DHL I got my shampoos today - Born to Be Mild, Megs NXT, CG Citrus Wash & Gloss and an unexpected bonus of a free sample of CG Maxi Suds 

The Citrus Wash and Gloss had separated in the bottle, but a quick shake made it look more "normal" so I guess that happens sometimes and everything's ok with it?

I'm looking forward to trying them out, but it won't be until the end of next week now.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

The CWG separates and is perfectly normal, I remember myself questioning this 
It's the gloss and soap that separates.

You'll love the shampo...the BTBM is also very nice.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

Carshine said:


> The CWG separates and is perfectly normal, I remember myself questioning this
> It's the gloss and soap that separates.
> 
> You'll love the shampo...the BTBM is also very nice.


In all honesty, it's the one I was looking forward to most, but I don't think it'll be a keeper for me.

Every time I look at the bottle I have this bloody song stuck in my head...


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

:car::car:


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

- Bilt Hamber Auto-Wash
- Malco Verry Berry
- Chemical Guys Citrus Wash & Gloss


----------

